# I got an anti-bark collar



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW, what a difference. I hated to do this to Charlie but I didn't know what else to do. He would go out and bark at everything and anything, especially when the neighbors dog is out. He barks once, and then the shot of citronella comes and then that's it........quiet. The only thing I'm worried about is when a train comes past, I don't know if that will set it off, I call him in when I hear one coming.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good for you! I would think you wouldn't have to use it for too long before he might think before speaking! It doesn't hurt him, just surprises him, right? I have a few neighbors that I think would sure benefit from one .


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Good for you! I would think you wouldn't have to use it for too long before he might think before speaking! It doesn't hurt him, just surprises him, right? I have a few neighbors that I think would sure benefit from one .


Yes, it surprises him. He does a little jump, then sniffs the ground cause I think thats where he thinks it comes from. He doesn't mind putting it on at all, he walks right over. He may even help keeping the pesty insects away in the summer...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> He may even help keeping the pesty insects away in the summer...


Yes, but then he will have to learn to bark when he sees a mosquito!


----------



## OurShen (Aug 30, 2008)

*I'm considering this, too*

Our home is up against 4 other homes. We all have privacy fences, but, Shen can still hear them and see them through the small slats in the fence. We have a huge yard for our subdivision - nearly 1/3 acre - so going telling him to "hush" and then rewarding him would be a lesson in frustration for me. He is not an outside dog and only goes out occasionally throughout the day to get some fresh air. Someone is often playing out there with him...he will still run over to the fence to bark. 


When he is in the front yard he is perfectly okay. People come in and out of their houses and he just gives a "woof," and then goes back to what he is doing. He also doesn't bark at noises he hears outside when he is inside. And, he doesn't bark while I walk him. He is really good at the "the walk."

So, I read your entry and I am inspired to get a citronella collar. I am hoping it will do the trick and we won't need to go to a shock collar. 

I will let you know how it goes


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Good luck OurShen. I had great success with the citronella collar.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Victoria Stillwell (sp) just had a segment on, on how to stop this behavior. I'm sure it takes longer than the collar does. I remember one of our Grad Students had one on his Beagle. I can't remember why, but my friend was walking the dog and for some reason she did something that made it squirt at the dog over and over again. Now I have to ask her how that happened. She felt sooooo bad. The dog stopped barking while the collar was on though.


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 4, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find one of these citronella bark collars, and if they are safe to use with cats in the house? I know that most essential oils are deadly to cats. If this collar sprays citronella out of it and around the house, I can see that being harmful to the cats. If anyone knows anything about this I'd love to hear about it as we have three cats and a VERY talkative dog!


----------

